# Casseroll grocery getter help



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi All,

I need some ideas and advice about what really works for you.

My wife rides a Salsa Casseroll SS. She uses it mainly for fun but lately she has really impressed me by starting to ride it to school when she is doing the homeroom/school volunteer mom thing. She is talking about using it for small grocery runs too. I want to encourage her to continue and expand this riding.

So what kind of panniers are most useful for around town, in and out of store type use?

Any rack in particular better for the rear end of the Casseroll?

thanks,
Flyn G


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Awesome that she's riding! That's great. For Panniers I really like Ortlieb products, I have a pair of backrollers that are great and waterproof. Jandd makes some nice bags that are a little cheaper. REI has some decent stuff too. I really like bags that have an easy on/off feature for commuter and grocery getting use. Depending on your climate water proofing may be more or less important.

As for racks something basic should do. A dimension, axiom or what ever should be fine.

Other accessories that might be nice would be full fenders and some lights to be seen with depending on when and where she rides. I usually leave a 1/2 watt Superflash on during the day.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I use panniers from Arkel but you can get several types and sizes, including a large one that works great for grocery shopping. They are really easy to put on and take off and work well for us.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Banjo Brothers have some that are sized specifically for paper grocery bags.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

For racks, I've really come to appreciate my Tubus Cosmo for its second siderail. This lets me easily use both a trunk bag and panniers without a lot of cussing and fussing to get them both to mount on the same rail. Plus it carries the load a bit lower, which certainly helps in the handling department with a full load of canned goods, or sacks of potatoes or rice on the back.

Other rack makers are just starting to come out with dual siderail racks, if the Tubus is outside your budget. Topeak makes three dual-siderail models.

For budget grocery panniers, look at the Nashbar Townie Basket. When on sale they're below $20 each, sometimes even below $15 each. You certainly get what you pay for compared to the expensive ones--they're not as nice-looking, and a bit saggy, baggy under a full load--but they are durable and come with a hi-vis rain cover. I've been using mine for one or two grocery runs a week for 3½ years now.

Avoid grocery panniers that attach only on the top rail, like some of the Trek and Bontrager models. I had a friend hit a bump with them. With nothing to hold them down, they flew off, then caught in the rear wheel. Really bad scene.

Traditional top hooks and bottom bungee aren't as easy to mount, but they don't accidentally dismount either.

I'm also wary of the ones that say you can load them up in the store, then carry them out and mount them on the bike. Yeah, maybe if you're only hauling home a box of Cheerios, and some cheese doodles, but I certainly don't want to wrestle with trying to mount a pannier full of canned goods, a gallon of milk and ten pounds of potatoes. Then, of course, even with a center stand, the bike would probably topple over while I was trying to mount the second one. I leave the panniers on my bike and roll the cart out, and load in the parking lot, just like everyone else.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I have a Blackburn EX-1 on my multispeed Casseroll, and I will tell you that the left side seat stay mount is likely to get in the way of your brake caliper. In my case I used a p-clip for that side and mounted it an inch or so above where the rack eyelet was. But you might want to carefully pick your rack so you don't have to do that, or at the very least pick one with easily bendable mounts - the EX-1 puts the "twist" in the metal seat stay bars in an awkward place to try to bend them to avoid the caliper. 

As for panniers, I picked up a set of Axiom Typhoons which are waterproof, and nice and roomy for much less $$$ than a comparable set of Ortliebs. They're great for grocery runs.

Scott


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I second the REI/Novara panniers. They are very sturdy and I run them, depending on the bike I am using, in the back or front. The one handed push button release allows me to take them off easily and to use them as grocery bags. That way, I do not have to carry unwanted plastic or paper home. They are currently on sale for $79.- Check them out.
http://www.rei.com/product/780452


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183854&stc=1&d=1258888809


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

This is some good stuff, thanks!

Flyn G


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

My loaded (and alfined) Casseroll on the way to Paris...




























I think its a Blackburn MTN 1 rack (heavy). And the panniers are Ortlieb Front Roller Classics.

Just picked up a Tortec Ultralite rack today, as I couldnt believe it was only 400g for £25...


----------

